# MERIDA 130mm FORK UPGRADE



## osanto (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello

I have a eONE-TWENTY from Merida, specs here:
https://www.merida-bikes.com/en/bike/219/eone-twenty-800

Stock comes with Revelation RC (130mm) and Delux RT (185x55)

I want to upgrade the fork and rear shox. 
To the fork my idea was to upgrade from 130mm to 140mm, do you see any risk doing that? To the rear I'm thinking on the Super Delux.

Any suggestions? Thanks for your help


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope, go Pike 140. Can’t hurt. Typically 10mm in the front is no big deal. I went from a 140 Yari to a 150 Lyric and love it.


----------



## osanto (Jan 2, 2019)

Gutch said:


> Nope, go Pike 140. Can't hurt. Typically 10mm in the front is no big deal. I went from a 140 Yari to a 150 Lyric and love it.


Thanks.
what about this one: FOX RACING SHOX 2018 Fork 34 FLOAT 27.5+ PERFORMANCE ELITE 140mm FIT4 3Pos-Adj BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (910-18-440)? Better than the Pike?

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Anything nowadays is good. Buy the best rated fork you can afford for your skill level. Both Fox and RS are great.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Pike or Yari 140mm, super deluxe if it will fit, BUT, the extra reservoir on the Super Deluxe is only nevesssry if you are riding so hard that the shock you have now is overheating. You probably can’t overshock your bike, but it’s worth checking tire clearance to see if a longer stroke would work.

You’re looking at spending a lot of money on your bike, is it really worth it? These changes won’t make the bike more valuable and they probably won’t change how it rides unless you are truly overworking the suspension ... in which case you should be upgrading to a burlier bike.

Also keep in mind that beefing up the suspension does nothing for the frame, ie same geo, same design, same flex, same drivetrain, same components.

Edit: after reviewing your bike geo and specs, I’d leave it alone, at the most increase travel to 130 or 140mm which is a cheap upgrade. The Deluxe metric shock is fine for that bike, a super deluxe is the same shock with a reservoir; it’s higly unlikely you need a reservoir. The fork is fine, the Revelation has been around for a while, so unless you weigh more that 200# you won’t get any benefit from a burlier fork.

If you want a longer travel bike for going big, I’d suggest getting a different bike cuz your proposed changes are like putting lipstick on a pig; it’ll still be a pig.


----------



## osanto (Jan 2, 2019)

Nurse Ben said:


> Pike or Yari 140mm, super deluxe if it will fit, BUT, the extra reservoir on the Super Deluxe is only nevesssry if you are riding so hard that the shock you have now is overheating. You probably can't overshock your bike, but it's worth checking tire clearance to see if a longer stroke would work.
> 
> You're looking at spending a lot of money on your bike, is it really worth it? These changes won't make the bike more valuable and they probably won't change how it rides unless you are truly overworking the suspension ... in which case you should be upgrading to a burlier bike.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, probably you are right.
On my next fork maintenance I will do that, upgrade from 130 to 140mm. My weigh is about 75 kg.
I recently tried this one:
https://www.merida-bikes.com/en/bike/224/eone-sixty-800

of course the geo and spcs are different, but it felt much more comfortable just sitting on it, the rear shox much more comfortable.

But I do agree with you, it's not worth the money invested for the return.


----------

